# Sediment bowl leaks



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I have the automatic shutoff on my 520 and using the factory parts AA4297R screen & C1778R gasket. It just seeps but if I leave the screen out it seals fine. The metal is flat & smooth & the bowl is perfect. Can a person use another kind of screen? I am just about ready to take it to the body shop & want this fixed before it goes. Anyone have a solution?


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

82corvette said:


> I have the automatic shutoff on my 520 and using the factory parts AA4297R screen & C1778R gasket. It just seeps but if I leave the screen out it seals fine. The metal is flat & smooth & the bowl is perfect. Can a person use another kind of screen? I am just about ready to take it to the body shop & want this fixed before it goes. Anyone have a solution?


We could hardly expect a gasket to seal across a screen unless the screen is vulcanized into the gasket material. Sometimes it makes us wonder how manufacturers have stayed in business so long. The quick solution is to omit the screen.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

First off, do you have a cork gasket? If so soak in in gas before you install it. That will give it a better chance to seal. Inspect the sediment bowl and make sure there are no chips on the edge, or it will never seal. Is the unit you have a OEM unit, or is it a offshore knock off that seems to be sold everywhere these days? I understand the the rubber gaskets that they have been selling for the last 5 or 6 years are inferior and much thinner that the old ones.

I know the screen might be pretty fragile, but could you trim the diameter down slightly so that the gasket edge has full contact between valve and the bowl around the perimeter? Have you tried putting it together both with the gasket on top of the screen, and with the gasket below the screen to see which seals better ( before you try cutting the screen).


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

It is the original shutoff. The new screen from John Deere is slightly larger & doesn't fit in the recess in the bowl. After some careful cutting with the Dremel tool it will be fine.


----------

